# Instant messaging on UK-M!



## Bri

*Good idea or bad?*​
Yeah would be good! Love a bit of IM! 12859.81%No no no bad keep IM for facebook!8640.19%


----------



## Bri

How would you guys feel about that?

I think it would be a pretty cool feature, being able to have an instant messaging facility at the bottom of the screen. Perfect for us to communicate with people we are friends with on here!

I am thinking something along very similar lines to the IM featured on facebook. Which i'm sure many of you are familiar with...

If you guys think this is a good idea maybe we could mention it to Lorian..

Discuss!


----------



## sizar

Yep good thing me think. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri

Awesome thanks sizar! So far two approvals! Keep em comin guys.


----------



## SALKev

I like the idea but the more popular ones may have a sudden inflow of friend requests. :laugh:


----------



## PHHead

No.


----------



## MillionG

I would vote yes. Make a poll.


----------



## Bulkamania

Yeah that'd be good!


----------



## Mosford

Not a bad idea, but possibly an avenue for abuse, i.e. sourcing.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nah i hate online chat.

I prefer the possibility of having many people rep me for typing a few words than send these few words individually to one person.

To prove my point you are about to rep me.......now. Thanks


----------



## Bulkamania

There maybe one problem though, you'd get alot of newbies bugging more advanced trainers about diet/training/aas every time they're online. So unless you could appear offline or something it could get annoying.


----------



## Bri

PHHead said:


> No.


Why not?


----------



## Mullen

Bulkamania said:


> There maybe one problem though, you'd get alot of newbies bugging more advanced trainers about diet/training/aas every time they're online. So unless you could appear offline or something it could get annoying.


Beat me too it.


----------



## Guest

No, will cause bother I think..sources etc, but its a good idea.


----------



## Bri

POll has been added


----------



## Bri

Bulkamania said:


> There maybe one problem though, you'd get alot of newbies bugging more advanced trainers about diet/training/aas every time they're online. So unless you could appear offline or something it could get annoying.


Yeah i guess this is true, but it could well have an offline feature just as facebook does. And it would only make sense to be able to talk to your friends through I.M. Not everyone who was online. So if ya don't wanna be bugged by newbs. Just don't add em as friends! Problem solved. 

The reason i suggested it was for socialising with members not necessarily discussing lifting etc. Just to save the aggravation of having to send private messages or visitor messages....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

if it is anything like the chat on FB, then its a no from me, with addition to all the other things mentioned


----------



## Bri

C'mon guys more input! Atm it's not looking great... any other supporters?


----------



## Ashcrapper

not for me. would be detrimental to the forum content as lots of advice would be asked in chat and not saved on here for others benefit.


----------



## R84

I think it's an OK idea, provided that you can only IM friends. Although, it might reduce posting in the main forums which defeats the object of the forum.


----------



## Lois_Lane

That facebook chat is horrible it slows down my whole computer when i use it!

Plus you get a million people chatting to you that you don't want to chat to.


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> That facebook chat is horrible it slows down my whole computer when i use it!


Same with my comp.


----------



## Bri

Ashcrapper said:


> not for me. would be detrimental to the forum content as lots of advice would be asked in chat and not saved on here for others benefit.


Yeah this is true, people may indeed abuse it your quite right. But if someone were to ask for advice on it, they would be losing out on hearing everyones input through everyone seeing the threads?

We should be responsible enough to use it responsibly! haha.


----------



## R84

Lois_Lane said:


> That facebook chat is horrible it slows down my whole computer when i use it!
> 
> Plus you get a million people chatting to you that you don't want to chat to.


Presumably they are your friends on facebook? Can't you appear offline or something (sorry, not a facebook expert!)?


----------



## Bri

Dan said:


> Same with my comp.


Yeah and mine, Facebooks is just pretty sh!te though tbh. May not necessarily transcend to our new uk-musclke chat!

Although i'm sure in actual fact it would be no different and just slow our comps down just the same! :lol:


----------



## Guest

If people want to IM people, just use facebook.. lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

R84 said:


> Presumably they are your friends on facebook? Can't you appear offline or something (sorry, not a facebook expert!)?


Probably 200 out of the 700 are actual friends the others are just people that add me. I can only spend so long answering the same old questions that they seem to ask "whats your training split" and so on.


----------



## MillionG

My comp doesn't get slowed down by fb chat.

Maybe you should all invest in a mac


----------



## Guest

MillionG said:


> My comp doesn't get slowed down by fb chat.
> 
> Maybe you should all invest in a mac


Hope it catches fire, I really do. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

MillionG said:


> My comp doesn't get slowed down by fb chat.
> 
> Maybe you should all invest in a mac


I do want an IPAD so i can look super hip while drinking starbucks pretending to be important:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

No from me....

Its not that hard to send a PM and if you are actually friends with someone then you can msn or text them anyway 

I think it would just annoy the crap outta me like the FB one does... you cant be selective about who you appear online to and thats a pain in the ass.


----------



## russforever

i say yes, but maybe limit IM to gold members so theres not a billion million trillion zillion billion million helium people on it?


----------



## Bri

russforever said:


> i say yes, but maybe limit IM to gold members so theres not a billion million trillion zillion billion million helium people on it?


Very good idea.. :thumb:


----------



## Robw

i voted no but it would have its use i just think a lot of people would not post as much because they would get into a online chat with someone instead of what might be a very helpfull post that could help more than just one person .... but as i say it could in turn have a use


----------



## WRT

No can PM, and females would probably end up getting more abuse and pervs hoping they're in with a chance


----------



## Joshua

I wouldn't mind if it could be set to off in control panels.

Unfettered IM would seriously do my nut in.

I also suspect that the quality of information being shared would reduce in quality, as people tend to think a bit more before they write when using asynchronous messaging systems, compared to synchronous.

J


----------



## Dean00

Im agaisnt it, we would miss out on some convos that could be useful for training etc.

and it would be very annoying being on facebook chat and this chat and msn at the same time...............

and the amount of noobs that would come on just to use it to ask stupid questions about where to get gear etc would maby ruin the forum and there is bound to be some legal issues with sourcing and that!


----------



## MillionG

russforever said:


> i say yes, but maybe limit IM to gold members so theres not a billion million trillion zillion billion million helium people on it?


Or silver :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

IM annoys the pants off me. I've not used in MSN in almost a year and I think I used FB IM 3x before turning it off and never going online again...Maybe it's cause I cannae think on my feet and end up making a total tit of meself.. :lol:


----------



## roberts1974

totally against it this a forum for people to research and learn things about how to and what to do with training, diet, cycles etc,

if it was IM people miss out on important info.

And at the end of the day u only really learn by reseach and then putting that research into action.


----------



## Ser

I don't use those types of sites on purpose.....its a huge *NOOOOOOO* from me


----------



## DB

imo leave it for msn and fb


----------



## Hera

Ashcrapper said:


> not for me. would be detrimental to the forum content as lots of advice would be asked in chat and not saved on here for others benefit.


I second this...


----------



## robdog

Its been done before and after the novelty wears off its never used plus its hard to moderate.


----------



## jw007

No, I would hate it

Get loads IMs and I would feel rude if didnt reply but then could have like 10 people al at same time, headfck

No thanks, fine as it is


----------



## Bri

Although the poll is about equal, the ones of you who are actually leaving a comment seem very against it!!

And tbh after some of the things you guys have mentioned, I AM NOW AGAINST IT! hahaha. What sort of nob would make a thread like this anyway? :whistling:


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> No, I would hate it
> 
> Get loads IMs and I would feel rude if didnt reply but then could have like 10 people al at same time, headfck
> 
> No thanks, fine as it is


I agree with this tbh.

I answer a few pms, and I really don't mind, thats what this place is about. But you get the odd couple that near demand answer/get pushy if you don't, never to realise you have your own life, your own sh1t to deal with sometimes.

Can you imagine those types, if there was an IM function? I'd prob stop coming here so often tbh.

A shout box might be handy tho? No real use, couldn't have a discussion as such - but good for what it says - shouting (abuse etc :lol: )


----------



## Wee G1436114539

No No No.

Terrible idea and would rapidly become the bain of UK-M life. The beauty of a message board is that you, the poster, CHOSE when and WHO to respond to without pressure from the thread starter to do so. IM takes that away.


----------



## rs007

Plus can you imagine all the "fancy a shag" requests from DMCC and the like :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

rs007 said:


> Plus can you imagine all the "fancy a shag" requests from DMCC and the like :lol:


you get them too eh?


----------



## rs007

Ashcrapper said:


> you get them too eh?


Bro - you are not alone

We should start a support group or rape crisis thingy or something :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

rs007 said:


> Bro - you are not alone
> 
> We should start a support group or rape crisis thingy or something :lol:


hahahah im here for you buddy


----------



## Lorian

Instant messaging is extremely unlikely for the following reasons:

1. It's too easy to abuse with spam, source requests etc.

2. It'd almost certainly be too busy.. imagine several hunded people talking at once..

3. It detracts from the spirit and purpose of having threads/posts.

L


----------



## hamsternuts

and i couldn't handle THAT many people calling me a tw*t all at once


----------



## Slamdog

a realtime shoutbox might work, i have seen it on other sites, but im is done by msn, yahoo, skype et al.


----------



## mrbez

Sorry if this has been mentioned, on the iPod so can't be bothered to scroll through the whole thread. I voted no as I have seen this done before, and it defeats the idea of having a forum.


----------



## Guest

Poll is pointless, it could be newbies voting who dont take into account that info would stop being posted on the forum as much etc


----------



## Lois_Lane

Slamdog said:


> a realtime shoutbox might work, i have seen it on other sites, but im is done by msn, yahoo, skype et al.


God could you imagine the abuse some cnut like Con would dish out if that was possible:whistling: Good idea i say:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Lois_Lane said:


> God could you imagine the abuse some cnut like Con would dish out if that was possible:whistling: Good idea i say:thumbup1:


Id give it a week then you be on your own in the room abusing yourself cos theres no one left.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 8103

a shoutbox is a far better idea


----------



## Críostóir

does this mean it will be like fbook where the IM always crashes! :lol:


----------



## marsh

dont think it would be a good idea, it may kill the forum...


----------



## deeppurple

maybe not IM'ing, but perhaps a chat room for bronze members and above (to stop newly joined people coming on and trying to basically promote a 'legit' company or whatever).

think it would be good. but IM'ing, if it does happen it better be more reliable than the old sitonmyfacebook


----------



## Dezw

No.


----------



## zelobinksy

It's a good idea and i've considered it.

We'd need to have rsetrictions (i.e. member levels that can access it)


----------



## cellaratt

Could care less either way...


----------



## hamsternuts

don't really want to talk to any of you lot instantly, i like the fact i can be cheeky and just leave it there.


----------



## Rob68

zelobinksy said:


> It's a good idea and i've considered it.
> 
> We'd need to have rsetrictions (i.e. member levels that can access it)


Yeah gold members...


----------



## Squirrel

No....IM, something for the person who's only real friends live inside a little screen


----------



## IanStu

bad idea...dont wanna talk to anyone on here...you're all ********* with unpleasant habits...thank you!!


----------



## mr2010

That defeats the object of a forum i think personally if such feature was integrated.

If people started IM'ing each other there might be less people posting, althou yes restrictions could be put in place but i still think it defeats the purpose of having a forum.


----------



## RyanClarke

Then the standard of information on the forum, would drastically decline.

People would be passing on information, to someone. Who'd then in turn pass on his second hand information and it would continue down the line until someone posted a total different version of the truth that was said in the first place.


----------



## scobielad

Yeah, I'm all for it. Your not going to get it on here though.


----------



## OnePack

i think there used to be one a number of years back when there weren't so many members


----------



## Sharp161

How about a mini chat room or an IRC chanel you could even embed that into the site?


----------



## tazzy-lee

yes


----------



## johnlondon

Yeah would be good


----------



## Lois_Lane

johnlondon said:


> Yeah would be good


 It would be handy for you to peddle those things in your avatar eh? :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

but would you be able to talk to everyone online or just your friends?


----------



## muzzy2kuk

Like it


----------



## Nidge

Sounds good to me.


----------



## macrylinda

Lois_Lane said:


> Nah i hate online chat.
> 
> I prefer the possibility of having many people rep me for typing a few words than send these few words individually to one person.
> 
> To prove my point you are about to rep me.......now. Thanks


There maybe one problem though, you'd get alot of newbies bugging more advanced trainers about diet/training/aas every time they're online. So unless you could appear offline or something it could get annoying.

__________________

watch free movies online


----------



## lolik

small chat at the top would be ok i guess.


----------



## micky07

Good idea, but some idiot would probably abuse it.


----------



## lenco12

sizar said:


> Yep good thing me think. :thumbup1:


Awesome thanks sizar! So far two approvals! Keep em comin guys. 

_________________

watch movies online


----------



## doramide7

Bri said:


> Awesome thanks sizar! So far two approvals! Keep em comin guys.


I like the idea but the more popular ones may have a sudden inflow of friend requests. :laugh:

__________________

wii games download

where to download wii games


----------



## CoffeeFiend

I know im pretty new ive only been here a month but i reckon theres going to be a 50/50 split on this.. theres slightly more yes so far but i reckon it'll level out.

Pros

+ Better communication between friends

Cons

- Forum's would enevitably be used far far less

- The 'pros' the people who are widely respected for good advice and such would be completely swamped by newbies wanting questions answered every 5mins.

- You could get swamped just by your friends, i get the same on facebook, i bet im not the only one.

- Less archives of shared knowledge, if people are just IM'ing each other the community as a whole wont have threads and things to look at. I for one always look at old threads for advice and stuff.


----------



## fitguylondon

would be very useful but there would prob be people abusing it


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## KatBelle

I think its a good idea but a better one would be able to leave visitor messages without having to wait 30 days...it makes me feel really ignorant!! better still be able to message people without having to wait that long!!! Just a thought lol xxx


----------



## PHMG

KatBelle said:


> I think its a good idea but a better one would be able to leave visitor messages without having to wait 30 days...it makes me feel really ignorant!! better still be able to message people without having to wait that long!!! Just a thought lol xxx


Do you really want to message me that much 

[email protected]

GO!


----------



## KatBelle

PMSL wasnt just you I just felt really ignorant not being able to thank ppl or whatever lol xx


----------



## PHMG

KatBelle said:


> *PMSL wasnt just you* I just felt really ignorant not being able to thank ppl or whatever lol xx


But it was mainly wasnt it. NOW MESSAGE ME! lol


----------



## KatBelle

I added you but you arent online? :confused1: pmsl xx


----------



## PHMG

KatBelle said:


> I added you but you arent online? :confused1: pmsl xx


What you mean online lol. It's only my email address!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Do you really want to message me that much


 Actually bud its me she fancies and wants to message sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## PHMG

Lois_Lane said:


> Actually bud its me she fancies and wants to message sorry to burst your bubble


if only you knew lol.


----------



## Sk1nny

no


----------



## KatBelle

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if only you knew lol.


Knew what?? that you've seen a few modelling pics hmmm?? Told ya I'm not ****d lol id have them on here if i could without being banned :lol: :lol: :lol: :rockon: xx


----------



## davidwillson

Mosford said:


> Not a bad idea, but possibly an avenue for abuse, i.e. sourcing.


Nah i hate online chat.

I prefer the possibility of having many people rep me for typing a few words than send these few words individually to one person.

To prove my point you are about to rep me.......now. Thanks 

___________________

watch movies online


----------



## johnlondon2

yh that is goog


----------



## welshflame

Yeah its a good idea.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

i would like it.


----------



## deep85

as long as there is an offline feature


----------

